# Requiem Laus - "The Future" (Official 2019)



## miguelrl (Apr 16, 2019)

Requiem Laus "The Future" Online from the forthcoming EP " The Future" by Requiem Laus 2019 the lyrics are done by portuguese writer Jorge Ribeiro de Castro all music recorded by Requiem Laus except drums by Jörg Uken, mix and master duties by Jörg Uken at Soundlodge in Germany.

Requiem Laus - "The Future" (Official 2019)






http://www.facebook.com/requiemlaus


----------

